
Milestonehackers Newsletter / Podcast - Ptrulli
Hi all, 
I am launching my own podcast and case study newsletter targeting SaaS entrepreneurs. The goal is to have conversations that are meaningful, helpful, and interesting so that all entrepreneurs can benefit. I want to target specific milestones that either helped or hindered success and why, so we can all take a page from someone who&#x27;s already gone through it.  At some point, I will be accompanying a forum to the format for easier ways to connect and communicate. I really think this can be something beneficial for all, and its a way I can do my part to help others. If you&#x27;re interested in subscribing please do so atMilestonehackers
Thank you all, this means so much to me, and I hope it will to you as well.
======
Ptrulli
Milestonehakcers email link below:

[http://tiny.cc/0f3sdz](http://tiny.cc/0f3sdz)

